# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Apple CEO Tim Cook says the company will hunt down every last leaker among employees

## ClaytonB

Apple CEO Tim Cook says the company will hunt down every last leaker among employees - All of this revealed in a leaked memo about leaked information from Cupertino

What a bundle of joy and sunshine he is...

----------


## jkr

STEVE JOBS LOOK WHAT THEY HAVE WROUGHT TO YOUR LABORS!

----------


## sparebulb

I sure that he is willing to personally inspect what is behind every pair of trousers.

----------

